# Reversing beep...



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

So I've had the dealer option parking sensors fitted...can the car's reverse gear beep be switched off so I only have the parking sensor beep?

Yes I've done a search :flame:


----------



## Chris956 (Apr 11, 2010)

Good question . I`d like to know if theres a simple cure too.


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

Never really noticed 2 beeps with mine.. Shall check n let you know


----------



## PhilP (Jan 3, 2010)

I asked when mine went in for optimisation 5 months ago. I was told it can't be turned off although the guy did agree it is annoying.


----------



## Elliott_GTR (Dec 13, 2009)

One of the reasons I didn't both with sensors. Also think they look terrible, really spoil the bumper...

Camera looks like a much better option.


----------



## AlanN (Dec 10, 2007)

Elliott_GTR said:


> One of the reasons I didn't both with sensors. Also think they look terrible, really spoil the bumper...
> 
> Camera looks like a much better option.


So you can see what you've hit?
:nervous:


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

AlanN said:


> So you can see what you've hit?
> :nervous:


and to aim better...


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Is annoying having the reverse beep sounding off with the sensors beeping as well. Never heard of a car that beeps to notify you you're going backwards.

Would love to hear about a way of killing the non sensor beep.


----------



## Sixx (Sep 22, 2010)

Keep me in the loop too if anyone finds out how to do this! I had reversing sensors fitted before I picked the car up and rarely have I wasted £350 so easily - they seem to be affected by water and completely random in how they work!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

You guys have got to start thinking like women and drive in forwards everywhere. Reversing is always an afterthought!


----------



## Sixx (Sep 22, 2010)

Let's sit back and wait for the flaming to commence....:flame:


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

If your really clever you can get them to beep in stereo !!! CUT THE F'in Wire !!!


----------

